

Depletion of Earth's Magnetic Field and Why It Could Mean The End Of Humanity - penguin_gab
http://www.icr.org/article/depletion-earths-magnetic-field/

======
penguin_gab
"This force field deflects solar winds and all kinds of other space radiation
away from the Earth. Without it, our atmosphere would slowly be blown away,
turning our environment cold and dead, like Mars."

~~~
johnny22
really? ICR on hacker news? i think you might want to post stuff like this
somewhere NOT here..

~~~
noonespecial
Its almost a perfect example of "what not to post". The "End of humanity" was
link-bait (barely mentioned in the article), the magnetic field stuff was
pseudo-science, and the argument was once again (surprise) that the earth is
less than 10k years old.

